# Show us your Car Care Kit



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Haven't done one of these in awhile, so I thought I'd start a new one:

Here's mine:
Meguires Car Wash
Meguires Next Gen. Wax
Armor All Vinyl Wipes
Armor All Glass Wipes
Blue Magic Plexiglas Restorer
Black Magic Tire Wet
Carburator Ceaner
RainX
Extra Mobil 1 10w30
Paper towels


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

In a report by the US Postal Service, millions of plastic mail bins are missing, and they want them back. There's one!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Shhhhhhhh. LOL, actually, my mom runs an internet business, that one's full of outgoing packages.

I realized that was in the picture when I posted it up. Right with the warning label showing...They are pretty useful tho.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHA, I'm not gonna lie, I've got some too. They are SOOO useful. The local postal offices here were so pissed off. They put out a big article about how the bought thousands of them, and how more than half are missing!

EDIT: Just like the milk crates, taking them is punishable by jail time, but everyone has tons of them!! BAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

illl take a pic of my box tomorrow..its pathetic at how clean that it justin. if you cleaned your car alot, itde be alot messier (the kit i mean)


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

mine is very similar

armor-all glass wipes
armor-all cleaning wipes
armor-all protectant wipes
turtle wax - tire wax
windex - powerized
rain-x spray and wax
rain-x wheel protectant
rain-x ultra wax
lots of shop rags
lots of paper towels
Absorber drying cloth/shammy


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah but Tommy your dad has everyone beat by far nobody can ever compare to that man car wash kit.....Multiples of everything. We are talking 6 bottles of spray wax, 19 rain X packs, 7 box's of rags......LOL


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> illl take a pic of my box tomorrow..its pathetic at how clean that it justin. if you cleaned your car alot, itde be alot messier (the kit i mean)


no, what's pathetic is I haven't washed my car in over a month. 

I took that picture after I cleaned the box out. I used to use dish soap on my white wheels b/c it was the only thing tough enough to get them white. When I cleaned out the box, dish soap had gotten onto everything. I washed it out, put in all my useful cleaners and paper towels.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> no, what's pathetic is I haven't washed my car in over a month.
> .



is it raining there everyday too??


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

How is that next gen wax? I want to try a new wax and was thinking about picking up some of that stuff.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> is it raining there everyday too??


Hasn't rained in a few days, now. But for the most part, yes. And when it rains, it comes down like a cat.2 hurricane.


Stiletto said:


> How is that next gen wax? I want to try a new wax and was thinking about picking up some of that stuff.


it looks pretty nice. Haven't tried it out yet, I need a place where I'm not in the sun. I trust it's gonna look awesome, if it's Meguires, I don't have to worry about it being crap.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sorry to hijack justin, but since you go to ucf, my boy has been there for a year and i was wondering if youve ever seen his car...its a yellow 95 2dr civic, with a black hood, fenders, and bumper...the rest is stock, cept for rims...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> sorry to hijack justin, but since you go to ucf, my boy has been there for a year and i was wondering if youve ever seen his car...its a yellow 95 2dr civic, with a black hood, fenders, and bumper...the rest is stock, cept for rims...


Nope, can't say I have. I would've remembered laughing at it. I tend to give cars like that nicknames.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Depends on what I;m doing but here are the products. 

Meguairs Gold Class Car wash

Clay Magic clay bar kit 

Zymol cleaner wax for a quick touch up 

Meguairs mirror glaze cleaner

Meguairs mirror glaze- glaze

Meguairs Mirror glaze hi tech yellow wax

3 step once a year 

Zymol quick detailer. 

Meguairs #40 for anything vinyl, rubber, or pleather...

WD40, Microfiber, absorber. 

Shit I need to put it all in one place, can someone send me a mail bin?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

wes said:


> Shit I need to put it all in one place, can someone send me a mail bin?


^^^ hahahahaha ^^^
me to !

my car kit consists of:
Meguairs Gold Class Car wash
Meguairs Gold Class wax
Meguairs Gold Class Natural Shine (better than armor all)
The California Water Blade
lots o' towels


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Haven't done one of these in awhile, so I thought I'd start a new one:
> 
> Here's mine:
> Meguires Car Wash
> ...


What kind of box are you using? I need something to keep in the car?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's the plastic case my electric buffer came in.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

since i own over 100 pieces because i am a detailer, ill have to take a few pics.

some highlights:
300+ towels
Too much Meguiars
Prestone carpet cleaner
Multiple Abrasives
Lots of Simple Green
Rain X products
New Car Fragerence
Milwaukee 9 in. variable speed rotary buffer
Ryobi 11 in. Orbital Buffer
Plenty of nylon hoses


----------

